# Onkyo announces HD DVD Player



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Seems like the war isn't over yet. Onkyo is jumping into the fray with its first HD DVD player, complete with HDMI 1.3a compatibility, Dolby TrueHD and more. Coming in September.
http://www.hdtvmagazine.com/news/2007/08/onkyo_introduce.php


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

$900 is a little steep, especially with the new Toshiba units coming out


----------

